# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Сказки народов мира (с аудио)

## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/product ... 3&genreid=

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 
Читает Ростислав Плятт  *МАЛЕНЬКИЙ ГАЛИСИЕЦ* (испанская народная сказка) 
       Там,   где   волны   разбиваются о крутые скалы,  в  Галисии, на краю испанской земли, жил в маленьком городе мальчик-подросток. Родных у него не было, кроме старшего брата, но брат уехал далеко - в славный город Кадис, где мачты кораблей, словно лес, поднимаются над лазурным морем, а тёплый ветер раздувает веселые паруса. Там он таскал с кораблей на берег тяжелые тюки с пряностями и зарабатывал неплохие деньги, а младший брат остался дома и должен был сам искать себе пропитание. Но недаром он родился в Галисии, - он был находчив и не унывал. Мальчишка стал торговать водой, подслащённой анисом, потому что, кроме воды, у него не было другого товара, и с утра до вечера на улицах города раздавался его звонкий голос:
       - Кому  продать?  Кто хочет пить? Кому  воды  со  льдом  налить? - и весёлые бедняки и даже знатные кабальеро за стакан прохладной сладкой воды бросали мальчишке медный грошик-сентаво. 
       Но прошли знойные дни, подул с океана холодный ветер, и никто не стал покупать воду у проворного галисийца. Тогда он решил поехать к старшему брату в славный город Кадис - к тёплому лазурному морю. Он пришёл на пристань и обратился к капитану прекрасного корабля с королевским флагом на мачте.
       - Сеньор капитан, - сказал мальчик, - отвезите   меня  в славный  город Кадис,  где  мачты, словно лес, поднимаются над волнами, а тёплый ветер раздувает веселые паруса.
       Капитан сунул  руки в карманы своего расшитого золотом камзола и ответил:
       - Конечно,   я   отвезу   тебя,   если   ты   заплатишь   мне   два дублона.
       - Но   у   меня   нет   ни   песеты! - воскликнул   мальчик. - Разве  ваш   корабль   недостаточно  велик,   чтобы  отвезти   меня подешевле?
        Капитан громко расхохотался:
       - Не тебе, нищему, плавать под королевским флагом!  Пойди,  поищи себе  грязную фелюгу,  на которой возят таких,  как ты, оборванцев!
       Тогда мальчик пошёл к капитану старого баркаса с чёрными продырявленными парусами. Он поклонился ему и учтиво сказал:
       - Сеньор капитан, отвезите меня в славный город Кадис, где мачты, словно лес, поднимаются над волнами, а тёплый ветер раздувает весёлые паруса.
       - В   Кадис? - капитан  вынул  изо   рта  кривую  трубку  и проворчал: - Отвезу, ладно, если ты заплатишь мне две песеты.
       - Но  у  меня  нет  ни  сентаво! - воскликнул  мальчик. - По-моему,  ваш корабль достаточно  прекрасен,  чтобы отвезти меня бесплатно!
       - Ступай шутить в другое место! - рассердился капитан.
       Мальчик не растерялся и ответил:
       - Сеньор, разве хорошая шутка не стоит дороже денег?
       - Прекрати свои песни и ступай прочь! - заревел моряк.
       - Вы правы, сеньор, - подхватил галисиец, - песня стоит ещё дороже, и я докажу вам это на деле!
       - Как же ты это докажешь?- удивился капитан.
       - Ах,   уважаемый   сеньор, - с   поклоном   ответил   мальчишка,- давайте  уговоримся:   если   я  спою  песню,  и  она  вам понравится, вы отвезёте меня в Кадис на вашем великолепном фрегате и не спросите с меня ни сентаво!
       - Ладно, - ответил  капитан,  оскалив  зубы, - но  помни, что я терпеть не могу песен, и если ты не угодишь мне, я выброшу тебя за борт, как собаку.
       Мальчик проворно взбежал на борт судна, и вскоре же корабль вышел в открытое море. Он стал прыгать с волны на волну и раскачиваться с боку на бок, а капитан стал собирать плату со всех, кто плыл на его жалкой посудине. Наконец он подошел к галисийцу.
       - Плати! - мрачно  сказал  моряк,  но  мальчик  не протянул ему монеты, а вместо этого звонко запел, в то время как солёные брызги волн с головы до ног обдавали его и всех, находившихся на борту: 
        - Сеньор капитан, торговаться не стоит:
                   Ты нас угощаешь солёной водою,
                   А я  угощаю всех сладкой водой,
                   Так  разве  же мы  не в расчёте с тобой? 
       Услышав такую песню, матросы громко расхохотались, но суровый капитан даже не улыбнулся.
       - Плати,   оборванец! - закричал   он. - Мне   не   нравится эта песня!
       Мальчишка запел ещё громче, не обращая внимания на волны, которые уже прыгали через борт и заливали ноги и матросам,  и путешественникам: 
          -  Напрасно на песню ты сердишься,  право,
            А мне вот купанье твоё не  по нраву.
            За то, чтобы  воду морскую  глотать, 
            Не стоит и медной монетки отдать! 
       Но капитан даже не дослушал песни.
       - Дерзкий    мальчишка! - заревел    он. - Плати    деньги, или я сдержу своё слово и утоплю тебя в море, как собаку!
       Тогда мальчик запел третью песню: 
           -  Грози, сколько хочешь, сеньор забияка; 
              Не стану я в  море тонуть, как собака, 
              Уж лучше я руку в карман опущу, 
              Тебе за дорогу сполна  заплачу! 
       - Вот  эта  песня  мне  нравится! - воскликнул  капитан  и протянул руку за деньгами. Но мальчик отвёл его руку и рассмеялся:
       - Ловлю на слове, сеньор капитан!  Уговор - это уговор. Вам понравилась  моя песня, значит, - мы в расчёте!
       Капитан отвернулся и приказал матросам откачивать воду из своего славного фрегата, а через три дня маленький галисиец прибыл в Кадис, на берег лазурного моря, и встретился со своим любимым  братом.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  *Сказка про кота, петуха и серп* (французская народная сказка) 
Один бедный мельник умер, и в наследство трём своим сыновьям оставил только кота, петуха и серп. — А мельницу и осла? — спросите вы. — Мельница принадлежала владельцу деревни, а осел издох за неделю до смерти мельника.
«Что нам делать?» — думали братья, возвращаясь с кладбища.
— Что делать? Что делать? — уныло повторяли они.
- Не повезло нам, — сказал старший брат. — Давайте разделим отцовское наследство, — небогатое, надо признаться,— и пойдем по свету искать удачи. Сговоримся, если хотите, встретиться на этом самом месте ровно через год и один день.
— Что ж, так и сделаем, — ответили младшие братья. — Ты старший, ты и дели наследство.
— Хорошо. Вот мы и дома. Жан, возьми петуха. Жак, возьми серп. Себе я оставлю кота Мине.
Жан позвал петуха, Жак взял серп, Пьер, старший сын мельника, кликнул кота, и они отправились в путь.
Подошли три брата к перекрёстку, обнялись и расстались.
Дальше каждый пошел своей дорогой: Пьер со своим котом, Жан — с петухом, Жак — с серпом.
Пьер шел-шел и наконец пришел к королевскому замку. Как раз в это время две тысячи королевских слуг, вооружившись огромными палками, сражались с мышами, которые совсем разорили страну. Оказывается, с мышами в этой стране воевали уже полгода, а прикончили пока только четырёх. Пьер в удивлении смотрел на все это, как вдруг из дворцового подвала выскочила жирная мышь и побежала прямо к нему, а за нею бросилось по крайней мере с полсотни охотников. Пьер не мог удержаться от смеха, глядя, как они стараются убить мышь, которая как будто нарочно шмыгала под ногами у своих разъяренных преследователей и дразнила их. Охотники за мышами изо всех сил колотили друг друга палками, стараясь ударить зверька, а Пьер смеялся все громче и громче. Слуги сердились. Один из них сказал Пьеру:
— Будь вы на нашем месте, вы бы так не смеялись, чужеземец.
- Почему вы так думаете?
- Почему? Разве вы не видите, как нам трудно ловить этих зверей, накажи их бог!
- А я без труда поймаю эту мышь. Смотрите.
И, сказав это, Пьер выпустил из мешка кота Мине, который одним прыжком догнал мышь, схватил ее и принес своему господину.
— О боже! Что это за чудесное животное? — в один голос закричали королевские слуги, едва опомнившись от удивления.
— Это животное называют котом, и ему ничего не стоит уничтожить всех мышей в вашем королевстве.
— Котом?.. А людей он не ест?
— Нет, но он большой любитель крыс и мышей.
— Раз так, пойдемте с нами к королю. Ему будет очень интересно взглянуть на вашего... как там он называется?
— Кот.
— ...На вашего кота, и он заплатит за него много денег. Только помните — король очень богат, запрашивайте подороже.
Пьер пошел за слугами во дворец, и они привели его к королю.
— Мне сказали, что животное, которое ты держишь в руках, в один миг загрызет любую мышь и что его можно без страха за жизнь моих подданных выпустить на свободу. Правда ли это?
— Правда, и, если хотите, я сейчас вам это докажу.
С полдюжины мышей бегало взад и вперед по комнате; Пьер выпустил кота, у которого после первой мыши разыгрался аппетит, и Мине, довольный такой поживой, начал прыгать от одной мыши к другой, пока не расправился со всеми.
Король был поражен. -— Сколько ты хочешь за него?
— Мой кот не продажный. На всем свете нет другого такого животного, и я не могу с ним расстаться.
— Но он мне так нравится, что я готов отдать за него
половину королевства!
— Не могу. Но вот что: отдайте мне в жены вашу дочь, и все будет хорошо — мне не придется расставаться с Мине, а принадлежать он будет вам.
Король с радостью согласился на это условие, и Пьер в тот же день женился на королевской дочери.
Жан, второй сын мельника, тоже пришел к королевскому замку, но в другой стране. Он попросил там пристанища, а вечером был очень удивлен, когда увидел, что из замка выезжает громадная колесница, запряженная большими черными лошадьми. Эта колесница умчалась по направлению к востоку. Жан спросил у одного из дворцовых слуг:
— Куда поехала эта карета?
— Куда поехала карета? Что за вопрос! Разумеется, она поехала, чтобы привезти день, который иначе не вернется. А разве в вашей стране вечная ночь?
— Нет, что вы! Спасибо, что объяснили.
И Жан стал дожидаться следующего дня. Он проснулся, когда на дворцовых часах пробило шесть, и так как время было летнее, ему показалось странным, что еще совсем темно. Пробило семь, потом восемь часов, а ночь все продолжалась. Наконец в девять часов вдали послышался громкий стук колес: то карета, которая уехала накануне, теперь вернулась и привезла день.
— Вот так так! Неужели в этой стране нет петухов? Посмотрим, что будет завтра.
Жан ничего не сказал слугам о своем замысле, но, когда опять настала ночь, он выпустил в своей комнате петуха и стал ждать.
Около трех часов ночи петух проснулся, взмахнул крыльями и оглушительно пропел свое веселое «кукареку», да не один раз, а несколько.
Тотчас же стало рассветать. Как переполошились все в замке! Сперва было решили, что колесница вернулась раньше обычного, но сразу же убедились в своей ошибке. Стали расспрашивать слуг, и один из них рассказал, что перед самым появлением дня он слышал, как в комнате чужеземца какая-то птица пропела: «кукареку». Король приказал привести к себе Жана и спросил у него:
— Выходит, это ты призвал день?
- Да, я; вернее, птица, которую я держу в руках.
- Как она называется?
- Петух. Стоит ему пропеть «кукареку, кукареку» — и день спешит на его призыв.
- Где же водятся эти чудесные птицы?
- На всем свете другой такой нет. Мне подарила ее моя крестная мать — фея.
- Продай мне петуха, я дам тебе за него все, что хочешь, хоть половину королевства.
— Мой петух не продается ни за серебро, ни за золото, и я никогда не соглашусь с ним расстаться. А если он вам очень нравится, то сделаем так: вы отдадите мне в жены вашу дочь, принцессу, а я уступлю вам петуха. Он станет каждое утро приводить к вам день, а мне не нужно будет с ним расставаться.
— Согласен, согласен! — весело воскликнул король, радуясь, что заключил такую выгодную сделку.
И в тот же день Жан женился на королевской дочери.
Тем временем Жак, который считал, что его обделили, не раз уже собирался выбросить серп. К счастью для него, он этого не сделал и продолжал идти дорогой, по которой пошел, расставшись с братьями.
Как и Пьер и Жан, он пришел в незнакомую страну, ко дворцу короля, который там правил. Дворец был со всех сторон окружен хлебными полями, и тысячи жнецов палками снимали урожай. При этом пропадало почти все зерно, а люди изнемогали от усталости.
Жак в удивлении смотрел на них, не веря своим глазам. Потом он подошёл к крестьянам, показал им свой серп и одним взмахом руки срезал целую охапку колосьев.
— Что это у вас за вещь? - закричали жнецы. — Пойдем расскажем королю.
И они отправились к королю и рассказали ему о том, что сделал на их глазах чужеземец. Король захотел увидеть чудо сам и вместе со своими слугами пошел в поле, чтобы поговорить с сыном мельника.
По просьбе короля Жак срезал своим серпом несколько охапок колосьев.
— Продай мне твой серп, — попросил его король.
— Мой серп не продаётся. Я, так и быть, отдам его, но с одним условием.
— С каким?
— Отдайте мне в жены вашу дочь,
— Согласен, согласен!
И в тот же вечер Жак женился на королевской дочери, принцессе.
И вот ровно через год и один день три брата — Пьер, Жан и Жак — вернулись на мельницу, обняли друг друга и рассказали, в каком богатстве, почете и счастье они живут, и все благодаря коту, петуху и серпу — наследству бедного мельника!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04  *Совушка — мудрая головушка* (польская народная сказка) 
Жил когда-то не царь-царевич, не король-королевич, не мудрец и не волшебник, не кудесник и не отшельник, не шляхтич и не пан ясновельможный, не политик осторожный, не министр, не военный, не чиновник надменный, не купчишка тучный, не певец сладкозвучный, не лекарь и не знахарь, одним словом — просто пахарь, удалой мужичок по имени Бурачок. А имел он разум не царский, и не шляхетский, и не панский, а, как говорят, самый что ни на есть крестьянский. 
Как-то раз был Бурачок в городе, зашел на рынок и купил там за несколько грошей пучеглазую сову — сыну в подарок. Побрел он с ней назад в свою деревню. К вечеру устал Бурачок и стал подумывать о ночлеге. Смотрит: поблизости огонек в хате светится. "Дай-ка,— думает,— загляну туда. Авось добрые люди и переночевать пустят". 
Подходит к окошку и видит: на столе, покрытом белой скатертью, лежит пирог, пышный да румяный, прямо сам в рот просится, а рядом гусь жареный да меду бутылочка. На лавке сидит толстуха-молодуха, варежки вяжет, песни напевает, муженька своего поджидает. 
"Ничего не скажешь — ужин подходящий!" — подумал Бурачок и постучал в окно: тук-тук! 
— Кто там? Это ты, Метэк? 
— Пусти, красавица, погреться прохожего. 
Хозяйка засуетилась, забегала по избе: в один миг пирог полетел со стола в квашню, бутылка меду — в сундук, а гусь жареный — в печь. 
"Э, видать, не для пса колбаса! У такой хозяйки и сухой коркой не поживишься!" — с досадой сказал сам себе Бурачок и только успел отскочить от окна, как вдруг нежданно-негаданно заскрипели по снегу легкие сани и подкатили к дому. Здоровенный, широкоплечий мужик в теплом тулупе вылез из саней, подошел к воротам, забарабанил изо всей силы в калитку и крикнул: 
— Эй, жена, открывай! 
Ворота в тот же миг распахнулись, хозяйка провела коня во двор, а хозяин, увидев Бурачка, обратился к нему: 
— А ты, братец, кто такой будешь? 
— Я человек прохожий,— ответил Бурачок,— пусти, хозяин, переночевать. 
— Что ж, заходи, мы гостям всегда рады! — сказал гостеприимный хозяин и, обращаясь к жене, добавил: 
— А ты, жена, накрывай на стол! 
— Да что накрывать-то! — вздохнула хозяйка и покосилась на Бурачка.— Ничего у меня в доме нет, кроме хлеба да соли. Не ждала я тебя, Метэк, так скоро, вот ничего и не приготовила. И гостя-то угостить нечем. 
— Ну, на нет и суда нет,— ответил миролюбиво хозяин.— Что делать? Чем богаты, тем и рады: хлеб, соль да вода — тоже еда. Давай что есть, было бы что съесть! 
И пока хозяйка накрывала на стол, хозяин, заметив на коленях у Бурачка пучеглазую сову, спросил: 
— А скажи-ка, братец, что это у тебя за чудо-юдо? 
— А это совушка — мудрая головушка, птица умная да разумная, всё насквозь видит и врунов ненавидит. 
— Вот как? Хитрая, значит, у тебя птица! — похвалил хозяин сову и принялся с аппетитом уплетать хлеб с солью. 
Мужичок Бурачок тем временем ущипнул пучеглазую, и та отозвалась по-своему. 
— Что это она говорит? — полюбопытствовал хозяин. 
— Да говорит, что в квашне пирог лежит. 
— Пирог? А ну-ка, жена, посмотри! 
— Да откуда ему там быть? — ответила жадная хозяйка и с испугом уставилась на вещую птицу.— Может быть, какой-нибудь залежалый кусок? Вот посмотрю...— Она заглянула в квашню и руками всплеснула, будто бы удивилась. 
Делать нечего — вынула из квашни румяный пирог. 
Хозяин и гость переглянулись и, не говоря ни слова, молча принялись уписывать пирог за обе щеки. Бурачок не долго думая снова ущипнул совушку — мудрую головушку, и она опять запищала. 
— Ну, а теперь что она говорит? — спросил хозяин с любопытством. 
— Да все свое плетет,— как бы смущаясь, ответил Бурачок.— Говорит, будто в сундуке бутылка меду лежит! 
— А что, пожалуй, резонно говорит! — воскликнул хозяин, весело потирая руки.— А ну-ка, жена, проверь! 
— Вот уж, право, не знаю. Откуда ей быть? Может, осталась какая капля. Посмотрю сейчас...— И на столе появилась целая бутылка меду. 
Хозяин и гость снова посмотрели друг на друга с лукавой усмешкой, молча выпили по чарочке меду и принялись с аппетитом закусывать пирогом. 
— Да замолчишь ли ты! — тихо прикрикнул Бурачок на сову, которая, получив новый щипок, в третий раз подала голос.— Замолчи, не твое дело! 
Но любопытный хозяин быстро прервал беседу Бурачка со всезнайкой совой: 
— Нет уж, говори, братец, что там еще напророчила твоя сова — умная голова. 
— Да пустое мелет! — как бы нехотя ответил Бурачок.— Говорит, будто в печке гусь жареный. 
— Гусь? Слышишь, жена? Гусь, да еще и жареный! А ну-ка тащи его сюда да заодно посмотри, нет ли там еще чего-нибудь. 
Хозяйка бросилась к печке, заглянула туда и опять всплеснула руками: 
— Ну, так и есть! Ах, боже мой! Еще недавно ничего не было, и вдруг откуда-то взялся этот жареный гусь! Ума не приложу, чудеса, да и только! 
Добродушный хозяин расхохотался, подмигнул Бурачку и предложил выпить еще чарочку — за совушку — мудрую головушку, птицу умную да разумную, которая все насквозь видит и врунов ненавидит. 
Когда на другой день, плотно позавтракав остатками сытного ужина, Бурачок простился с гостеприимным домом, хозяин подмигнул жене и весело рассмеялся: 
— Ох, как ни хитра ты, Каська, да не промах и кот Васька! Как он тебя за твою жадность проучил! Видать, не простачок этот бравый мужичок!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05  *Муж и жена* (норвежская народная сказка) 
        Жил один крестьянин. Он всегда сердит, был, вечно ворчал. 
        Наконец он до того разошелся, что у жены всякое терпение лопнуло. Она сказала: 
        - Вечно ты недоволен! Ворчишь, орешь и ругаешься, как на 6азаре. Если хочешь, поменяемся работой: я пойду косить сено, а ты оставайся дома и хозяйничай. 
        Муж ответил: 
        - Хорошо, это по мне! Давай так и сделаем! 
        На другой: день, на рассвете, жена взяла косу и пошла с косарями на луг косить сено, а муж остался хозяйничать в доме. 
        - Не забудь, принести мне обед в поле!- сказала жена перед уходом. 
        - Ладно,- сказал муж, принимаясь за дело. 
        Начал он с того, что стал сбивать масло. Поработав немного, он захотел пить;. взял кувшин и пошел в погреб нацедить себе пива. 
        Вот вынул он из бочки втулку и подставил кувшин под струю пива. Но в это время услыхал, что в дом забрался поросенок. 
        Крестьянин со всех ног кинулся из погреба в избу, чтобы не дать поросенку сожрать всё масло. 
        Когда крестьянин, прибежал, то кадушка с маслом была уже опрокинута и поросенок спокойно доедал остатки сметаны. 
        Рассвирепел муж, забыл о бочке с пивом и бросился за поросенком. А тот - удирать. У порога крестьянин настиг поросенка и так хватил его сапогом в ухо, что поросенок свалился замертво. 
        Тут только муж заметил, что все еще держит втулку в руке. Он помчался обратно в погреб, чтобы заткнуть бочку втулкой, но, оказывается, поздно, уже все вытекло. 
        В кладовой муж нашел еще несколько горшков со сметаной, наполнил ею маслобойку и снова стал сбивать масло. 
        Вдруг он услышал громкое мычание коровы. Догадался крестьянин, что корова стоит в хлеву до сих пор некормленая, хотя солнце уже было высоко. 
        Стал мужичок раздумывать: погнать корову в поле - поздно, не погнать - нельзя. И решил он пустить корову на крышу крытую дерном: свежая, сочная трава покрывала всю крышу. 
        Около избы был нёбольшой холм. Муж перебросил две доски с этого холмика на крышу и ввел туда корову. 
        "Теперь-то уж я буду умней!- подумал он.- Не оставлю маслобойку в избе, а то еще сынишка, ползая по полу, зацепит ее и опрокинет." 
        Поэтому, муж привязал маслобойку себе к спине и пошел с ведром к колодцу, так как он решил напоить корову. 
        Едва наклонился он за водой, как сметана из маслобойки полилась ему на голову, а потом - в колодец! 
        Что тут делать? Стал он ругаться и проклинать и корову, и жену, и все на свете. A уж был полдень, и он, и жена теперь остались к обеду без масла. 
        - Сварю-ка я на обед овсянку!- подумал муж и поставил на огонь котел с водой. 
        Но тут ему пришло в голову, что корова может упасть с крыши и сломать себе ноги. 
        Поэтому муж взобрался на крышу, одним концом обмотал шею коровы, а другой конец пропустил через трубу. Войдя в избу, он крепко привязал этот конец к своему поясу. 
        В это время вода в котле уже закипела и пора было засыпать в нее крупу. 
        Вдруг с крыши донесся грохот: это свалилась корова и потянула своего хозяина через трубу. 
        И что же? 
        Корова, упав с крыши, повисла в воздухе, а мужик висел в трубе над котлом и коптился. 
        И оба никак не могли освободиться. 
        На их счастье, пришла с сенокоса жена крестьянина. Она проголодалась и, не дождавшись мужнина обеда, решила :сама прийти домой и приготовить еду. 
        Подошла она к дому да так и ахнула: висит корова между небом и землей, а из печной трубы несутся отчаянные крики мужа. 
        Вот уж когда она посмеялась, перерезая веревку, на которой висели и муж, и корова! 
        Корова упала, но поднялась и пошла, прихрамывая. A хозяин, весь в саже, выпал из трубы прямо в избу. 
        Ну ничего - все остались живы и здоровы. Но только муж с тех пор навсегда запомнил, что бывает с сердитыми, ворчливыми людьми, когда они берутся не за свое дело.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06  *Пичужка* (французская народная сказка)  
Давным-давно, в незапамятные времена, на земле не было огня и никто не знал, как его добыть. Тогда решили отправиться за огнем к самому богу. Но бог ведь далеко. Кто же до него доберется? Обратились к большим птицам. Большие птицы отказались, малые тоже, да и жаворонок не захотел. Маленькая пичужка слушала, как они между собой спорили, и сказала им:
— Раз никто не хочет туда лететь, полечу я!
— Но ты ведь так мала! У тебя такие короткие крылышки! Ты не долетишь, ты умрешь от усталости.
— Я попытаюсь, — сказала пичужка, — а если я умру по дороге, что ж поделать!
И вот она полетела и летела так быстро, что скоро примчалась к божьему престолу. Бог очень удивился, увидев ее. Он посадил ее к себе на колени, но не решался дать ей огонь.
— Ты сгоришь, — сказал он, — пока будешь лететь к аемле.
Но пичужка настаивала.
— Ну так и быть! Я дам тебе то, что ты просишь, — сказал бог. — Однако не торопись так, не лети быстро. Если ты полетишь слишком быстро, перышки твои загорятся.
Пичужка обещала быть осторожной, и вот она вспорхнула и весело полетела к земле. Пока она еще была далеко, она помнила этот совет, не торопилась, но когда стала приближаться и издали увидела, как все ждут ее на земле, то полетела быстрее... И что предсказал ей бог — случилось. Она принесла на землю огонь, все тотчас же завладели им, а бедная пичужка осталась без единого перышка. Сгорели все!
Тут птицы захлопотали вокруг нее. Каждая вырвала у себя по перышку, чтобы поскорее смастерить пичужке
хоть какое-нибудь платьице. Вот с тех пор у нее и стало
такое пестрое оперение. Только одна гадкая птица — сова — не захотела ей дать ничего. И тогда все птицы набросились на сову, чтобы проучить ее за такую бессердечность. И сове пришлось спрятаться. Вот почему она
выходит только по ночам, а если появится днем,- то все птицы стаей набрасываются на нее и загоняют в дупло.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07  *Горшочек каши* 
Сказка братьев Гримм 
Жила-была одна девочка. Пошла девочка в лес за ягодами и встретила там старушку.
- Здравствуй, девочка, - сказала ей старушка. - Дай мне ягод, пожалуйста.
- На, бабушка, - говорит девочка.
Поела старушка ягод и сказала:
- Ты мне ягод дала, а я тебе тоже что-то подарю. Вот тебе горшочек. Стоит тебе только сказать:  
"Раз, два, три,
Горшочек, вари!" 
и он начнет варить вкусную, сладкую кашу.
А скажешь ему: 
"Раз, два, три,
Больше не вари!" -  
и он перестанет варить.
- Спасибо, бабушка, - сказала девочка, взяла горшочек и пошла домой, к матери. 
Обрадовалась мать этому горшку. Да и как не радоваться? Без труда и хлопот всегда на обед вкусная, сладкая каша готова. 
Вот однажды ушла девочка куда-то из дому, а мать поставила горшочек перед собой и говорит:  
"Раз, два, три,
Горшочек, вари!" 
Он и начал варить. много каши наварил. мать поела, сыта стала. А горшочек все варит и варит кашу. Как его остановить?
Нужно было сказать: 
"Раз, два, три,
Больше не вари!" - 
да мать забыла эти слова, а девочки дома не было. Горшочек варит и варит. Уже вся комната полна каши, уж и в прихожей каша, и на крыльце каша, и на улице каша, а он все варит и варит.
Испугалась мать, побежала за девочкой, да не перебраться ей через дорогу - горячая каша рекой течет. 
Хорошо, что девочка недалеко от дома была. Увидала она, что на улице делается, и бегом побежала домой. Кое-как взобралась на крылечко, открыла дверь и крикнула: 
"Раз, два, три,
Больше не вари!" 
И перестал горшочек варить кашу. 
А наварил он ее столько, что тот, кому приходилось из деревни в город ехать, должен был себе в каше дорогу проедать.
Только никто не жаловался. Уж очень вкусная и сладкая была каша.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09  *ТРЕДИЧИНО* (итальянская народная сказка) 
Жила одна бедная женщина, и было у нее тринадцать детей. Самого младшего звали Тредичино. Это потому, что он был тринадцатый из братьев, а в Италии таких мальчиков всегда зовут Тредичино. Бедной женщине было очень тяжело прокормить своих детей.
Когда дети подросли, она как-то позвала их к себе и сказала:
— Стара я стала, не могу больше вас кормить — придется вам самим о себе позаботиться.
Отправились братья удачи искать. Шли они, шли, видят — на опушке леса дом стоит. А в этом доме летом жил король. Постучал Тредичино в дверь и попросил у короля кусок хлеба для своих голодных братьев. Надулся король, как индюк, и говорит:
— Не могу я давать хлеб всем голодным оборванцам! Вот если найдется среди вас храбрец, который отнимет у волка мое одеяло, тогда я дам ему хлеба и даже денег.
Растерялись братья, не знают, что ответить королю. Один Тредичино не испугался. Подошел он к королю и говорит:
— Дайте мне большую иголку, и я принесу вам одеяло.
Дали Тредичино иголку, и пошел он прямо к дому, где жил волк. Спрятался Тредичино за деревом и стал ждать. Только вышел волк из дому на охоту, Тредичино тихонько влез на крышу, спустился по печной трубе и спрятался у волка под кроватью Вернулся волк с охоты уставший, вытащил из сундука одеяло, лег на кровать и сразу же захрапел. Тогда Тредичино подкрался к волку и давай его колоть иглой то в бок, то в спину. Завертелся волк — одеяло и сползло с него. Тут Тредичино его подхватил, вылез через печную трубу и побежал прямо к королю
А надо вам сказать, что был у волка ученый попугай. Что ни спросишь у попугая, он на все мог ответить и время умел узнавать. Проснулся волк утром и спрашивает у попугая, который час.
— Еще только пять часов утра, а хитрый мальчишка Тредичино уже унес у тебя одеяло! — отвечает попугай.
— Пусть только этот разбойник попадется мне в лапы, я ему покажу! — зарычал волк, да так громко, что все зайцы в лесу перепугались.
А тем временем Тредичино был уже в королевском доме и ждал обещанной награды. Но король и не думал выполнять свое обещание.
— Это не мое одеяло,— сказал он Тредичино.— Отбери у волка мое одеяло, с колокольчиками. Тогда уж я обязательно тебя награжу!
— Хорошо,— ответил Тредичино.— Дайте мне вату и нитки, и я принесу вам ваше одеяло с колокольчиками.
Ночью пробрался Тредичино в дом волка, а чтобы колокольчики не звенели, хитрый мальчишка закутал их в вату и обвязал нитками. Потом он схватил одеяло и бегом в дом к королю.
Проснулся волк утром и спрашивает попугая, который час.
— Всего только четыре часа утра, а Тредичино успел уже украсть у тебя одеяло с колокольчиками!
Еще больше рассердился волк, зубами заскрипел, зарычал:
— Поймаю Тредичино — разорву его на куски.
А Тредичино в это время уже прибежал в королевский дом, отдал слугам одеяло и стал ждать награды. Вы думаете, король наградил мальчика? Нет!
Захотелось теперь королю ученого попугая заполучить — пусть время ему говорит, когда он проснется.
Опечалился Тредичино: "Как попугая унести? Только к нему подойдешь, он так заверещит, что волк сразу услышит".
Да только недаром Тредичино был самым умным из братьев. Он все-таки придумал, как перехитрить попугая.
Попросил Тредичино у королевских слуг разных сладостей, уложил их в корзину и опять пошел в лес.
Дождался он, когда волк ушел за водой, пробрался к нему в дом, поставил открытую корзину на стол, а сам под стол спрятался. Видит попугай — корзина со сладостями и никого нет. Ну разве мог попугай устоять перед сладостями, если он их любил больше всего на свете! Залез он в корзину, набил полный рот, жует да от удовольствия языком прищелкивает.
Тут подкрался Тредичино, захлопнул крышку, схватил корзину и пустился со всех ног к королю.
Бедный Тредичино решил, что уж теперь-то все его испытания кончились и он с братьями вернется домой. Да не тут-то было. Взял король у Тредичино попугая и сказал ему:
— Послушай, Тредичино, даю тебе мое королевское слово, что награжу тебя, как обещал. Но сначала ты должен исполнить последнее моё желание: хочу, чтобы ты поймал самого волка. А если не поймаешь его, не миновать тебе смерти. Понял?
Всю ночь думал бедный Тредичино, как ему поймать волка, и придумал. Наутро сколотил он большой ящик, поставил его на тележку и отправился в лес.
Подошел он к дому волка и давай кричать что есть силы:
— Король велел изловить непослушного Тредичино! Кто поможет ему поймать Тредичино?
А волк тут как тут:
— Это ты, мальчик, хочешь поймать Тредичино?
Я помогу тебе. Теперь дрянной мальчишка не уйдет от нас!
— Я уже и ящик приготовил,— говорит волку Тредичино.— Вот только боюсь, не мал ли будет.
Говорят, Тредичино одного роста с тобой. Ляг, пожалуйста, в ящик, я проверю.
Глупый волк покорно влез в ящик. Не успел он хорошенько улечься, как Тредичино схватил молоток и живо начал забивать крышку ящика гвоздями.
— Что ты делаешь, добрый мальчик, ведь я так могу задохнуться! — закричал волк.
— Ничего, ничего, кум волк, дорога тут недальняя. Можно и потерпеть,— ответил ему Тредичино.
Так вот поймал Тредичино злого волка.
Пришлось на этот раз королю дать Тредичино и его братьям обещанную награду.
Довольные вернулись братья к матери. Построили они себе новый дом и зажили в нем дружно и весело.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10  *Клубок шерсти* (французская народная сказка)  
Тетушка Миетта из деревни Месс была так скупа, так скупа, что готова была стричь шерсть с яйца.
Раз она, с прялкой в руке, гнала своих коров в поле Обеспи и нашла на дороге большущий клубок шерсти, похожий на какого-то зверька. Она проворно наклонилась, чтобы его подобрать. Она так спешила, так спешила, что и не подумала о прядильщице, потерявшей клубок. Она уже видела его в объемистом кармане своего передника, который как будто нарочно сделан для этого.
Но тетушке Миетте никак не удавалось поймать клубок. Он все катился, катился вперед, и, чтобы схватить его, она второпях бросила у дороги свою прялку. Теперь у неё обе руки были свободны и жадно тянулись к клубку. Но клубок ускользал и все катился да катился вперед! Тетушка Миетта забыла о своей прялке, брошенной на дороге, о своих двух красавицах коровах, которые но привычке спокойно пошли сами на выгон. Она, как сумасшедшая, гналась за клубком, который убегал от нее. Словно блуждающий огонек, мелькал он впереди и упорно не давался ей в руки. Задыхаясь, пробежала она через деревенский луг, поднялась, сама того не заметив, на холм Шатель-Гвизон. Она, кажется, готова была бежать за таинственным клубком на край света. Наконец ей удалось ухватить не клубок, а кончик нитки, которая тянулась за ним.
Она принялась наматывать нитку на пальцы и так постепенно намотала великолепный большой клубок. А тот, первый, не уменьшался и все убегал вперед, увлекая за собой старую Миетту.
Теперь она довольна: она держит обеими руками, прижимая к груди, громадный клубок шерсти. Она свяжет из него куртку и штаны мужу, юбку себе, а остальную шерсть продаст... Вот так удача! Тетушка Миетта не чувствует усталости.
Клубок скоро становится так велик, что уже невозможно наматывать на него нитку. Тетушка Миетта очень огорчена, но делать нечего, — нитку нужно оборвать. Тетушка Миетта обрывает её со вздохом сожаления.
Вдруг желанный клубок, за которым она так гналась, делает невероятный прыжок и скрывается из виду! В тот же самый миг второй великолепный клубок, который она с таким трудом намотала, выскользнул из её рук, несмотря на все усилия удержать его.
И вот старуха снова бросается в погоню! Ей удалось опять поймать конец нитки. Двадцать раз она сматывала нитку в клубок, и двадцать раз её работа кончалась ничем.
Тетушку Миетту видели в тот день в Мон-Редоне, и в Шастре, и в Урсьере — повсюду. Растрепанная, запыхавшаяся, измученная, бежала она за клубком, лихорадочно перематывая его.
Ее муж нашёл обеих коров в поле Обеспи, а прялку жены — на краю дороги. А старая Миетта всё не может остановиться, так и бежит до сих пор по лесам и полям.
Если найдёте на дороге клубок шерсти, похожий на маленького зверька, подберите его, но только с тем, чтобы вернуть прядильщице, которая его обронила.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12  *Длинная-длинная сказка*  (Японская сказка) 
В старину, далекую старину, жил один владетельный князь. Больше всего на свете любил он слушать сказки.
Придут к нему его приближенные:
— Чем угодно, князь, сегодня позабавиться? В лесу много всякого зверья: и вепрей, и оленей, и лисиц...
— Нет, не хочу на охоту ехать. Лучше мне сказки сказывайте, да подлиннее.
Начнет, бывало, князь суд чинить. Пожалуется ему обиженный на виноватого:
— Обманул он меня, вконец разорил... А виноватый в ответ:
— Князь, я новую сказку знаю.
— Длинную?
— Длинную-длинную и страшную-страшную.
— Ну, рассказывай!
Вот тебе и суд, и управа!
Станет князь совет держать, и там ему одни небылицы плетут.
Слуги князя все деревни в том краю обегали, всех расспрашивали, не знает ли кто новой сказки позанятнее.
Поставили по дороге заставы:
— Эй, путник, стой! Стой, тебе говорят! Обомлеет путник от испуга. Что за беда нагрянула!
— Стой, говори правду! Был ли ты на морском дне в гостях у морского царя?
— Не-не-не был. Не довелось.
— А на журавле летал?
— Нет-нет, не летал. Клянусь, не летал!
— Ну так полетишь у нас, если сейчас же, тут же, на этом самом месте, не сплетешь небылицы почуднее.
Но князю никто угодить не мог.
— Сказки-то в наши времена пошли короткие, куцые... Только начнешь слушать с утра пораньше, как уже к вечеру сказка кончается. Нет, не те пошли теперь сказки, не те...
И повелел князь повсюду объявить:  «Кто придумает такую длинную сказку, что князь скажет: «Довольно!» — тот получит в награду все, что пожелает».
Ну, тут уж со всех концов Японии, с ближних и дальних островов, потянулись к замку князя самые искусные рассказчики. Попадались среди них и такие, что целый день говорили без умолку, да еще и всю ночь в придачу. Но ни разу князь не сказал: «Довольно!» Только вздохнет:
— Ну и сказка! Короткая, короче воробьиного носа. Была бы с журавлиный нос, я и то наградил бы!
Но вот однажды пришла в замок седая сгорбленная старушонка.
— Осмелюсь доложить, я первая в Японии мастерица длинные сказки сказывать. Многие у вас побывали, да никто из них и в ученики мне не годится.
Обрадовались слуги, привели ее к князю.
— Начинай,— приказал князь. — Но смотри у меня, худо тебе будет, если зря похвасталась. Надоели мне короткие сказки.
— Давным-давно это было,— начала старуха. — Плывут по морю сто больших кораблей, к нашему острову путь держат. Нагружены корабли по самые края драгоценным товаром: не шелком, не кораллом, а лягушками.
— Как ты говоришь — лягушками? — удивился князь.— Занятно, такого я еще не слыхал. Видно, ты и в самом деле мастерица на сказки.
— То ли еще ты услышишь, князь. Плывут лягушки на корабле. На беду, только показался вдали наш берег, как все сто судов — трах! — разом налетели на камни. А волны кругом так и кипят, так и бушуют.
Стали тут лягушки совет держать.  
«Давайте, сестры,— говорит одна лягушка,— доплывем до берега, пока не разбило наши корабли в мелкую щепу. Я старшая, я и пример покажу».
Поскакала она к борту корабля.
«Ква-ква-ква, ква-ква-ква, ква-ква-ква. Куда голова, туда и ноги».
И прыг в воду — шлёп!
Тут и вторая лягушка поскакала к борту корабля.
«Ква-ква-ква, ква-ква-ква, ква-ква-ква. Куда одна лягушка, туда и другая».
И прыг в воду — шлеп!
Следом третья лягушка поскакала к борту корабля.
«Ква-ква-ква, ква-ква-ква, ква-ква-ква. Куда две лягушки, туда и третья».
И прыг в воду — шлеп!
Следом четвертая лягушка поскакала к борту корабля...
Целый день говорила старуха, а не пересчитала всех лягушек даже на одном корабле. А когда попрыгали все лягушки с первого корабля, принялась старуха пересчитывать лягушек на другом:
— Вот запрыгала первая лягушка к борту корабля:
«Ква-ква-ква, ква-ква-ква, ква-ква-ква. Куда голова, туда и ноги».
И прыг в воду — шлеп!
...Семь дней не умолкала старуха. На восьмой день не вытерпел князь:
— Довольно, довольно! Сил моих больше нет.
— Как прикажешь, князь. Но ведь жаль. Я только-только за седьмой корабль принялась. Еще много лягушек осталось. Но делать нечего. Пожалуй мне обещанную награду, я домой пойду.
— Вот наглая старуха! Заладила одно и то же, как осенний дождик, еще и награду просит.
— Но ведь ты молвил: «Довольно!» А слово князя, так я всегда слышала, крепче тысячелетней сосны.
Видит князь, от старухи не отговоришься. Приказал он выдать ей богатую награду и прогнать за двери.
Долго еще у князя в ушах звучало:   «Ква-ква-ква, ква-ква-ква... И прыг в воду — шлеп!»
С тех пор разлюбил князь длинные сказки.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=13  *Две корзины глупостей *  (японская сказка) 
В старину, далекую старину, был у отца с матерью сын-дурачок.
— Ничего то он, глупый, не умеет,— горевали родители.— Случись с нами беда, как он жить будет?
Стали думать, какому ремеслу его научить, и решили пусть торгует вразнос. Дело нехитрое были бы крепкие плечи да звонкий голос.
Дали ему каштанов и говорят дурачку:
— Вот тебе каштаны на пробу. Носи по всему городу.
Ходит дурачок с коромыслом на плече и кричит:
— А вот каштаны на пробу всему городу! А вот каштаны на пробу всему городу!
Все дети сбежались на этот крик. Мигом поели они каштаны, а дурачок и рад: вот как быстро товар с рук сбыл. Пришёл дурачок домой весёлый-превесёлый. Спрашивают родители:
— А деньги где?
— Какие деньги? Разве надо было деньги брать? Сами же сказали: носи на пробу всему городу.
Опечалились родители. Стали ему объяснять, как вразнос торгуют.
На другое утро положили родители в две корзины разного товару: каштаны, чай, несколько мерок проса.
Весь день бродил дурачок по городу — ничего не продал. Воротился домой к вечеру, плачет:
— Ничего у меня не купили глупые люди. Только смеются. Уж я кричал, кричал, выкликал свой товар — у самого в ушах звенело.
— Как же ты товар выкликал? — спрашивают родители.
— А вот как,— затянул дурачок.— «Просочай-просочай — сопрочай-прочайсо-чайкаштаны-ташкачаны-штаныкачай…»
— Глупый ты, глупый, разве можно так? Товар надо выкликать ясно, чтоб слово от слова отскакивало. А ты их вместе сболтал, как муку с водой. Каштаны ведь не чай, а чай ведь не просо.
Вот снова пошёл дурачок торговать. Целый день он пропадал. Вернулся только к вечеру, плачет:
— Живут в нашем городе одни дураки. Смеются, сами не знают над чем. За весь-то день ничего я не продал.
— Уж верно, ты опять не так кричал, как мы учили,— говорят ему отец с матерью.
— Вот и неправда. В точности так. Вот послушайте: «Каштаны — не чай, просо — не каштаны. Чай — не просо, кричу особо!»
— Глупый ты, глупый! Ты всего три слова кричи, от себя ничего не прибавляй: «Чай, каштаны, просо!» Да кричи медленно, внятно, чтобы все поняли.
Пошел на другой день дурачок товар продавать. Кричит медленно, с расстановкой:
— Чай-ка-шта-ны-просо!
Да скоро заболтался у него язык. Стало у него выходить:
— Чайка штаны просит. Чайка штаны просит.
А тут, как на грех, идёт следом другой разносчик. Орёт во всю глотку:
— А вот сковородки! Сковородки хорошие!
Вконец дурачок сбился.
— Чайка штаны просит. Чайка штаны просит. Сковородки — сковородки. Чайка штаны просит, а сорока — водки!
Люди на улицах от смеха падают. Ни у того, ни у другого ничего не покупают.
Рассердился другой разносчик, что дурачок ему торговлю испортил, и надавал ему тумаков.
Вернулся дурачок домой, плачет:
— Ничего-то я не продал, да еще вдобавок побили меня.
Долго думали родители, как теперь быть, и надумали. Пусть продаёт товар, какой совсем просто зовется. Горох! Уж чего проще. Тут ошибиться нельзя.
Насыпали они в корзины несколько мер гороха.
Идет глупый сын по городу и кричит:
— Горох, горох, а вот хороший горох! Гороху на грош, горох хорош. На грош нагрохаю гору гороха!
Люди смеются, за бока держатся.
Тут вдруг вышел из соседнего переулка разносчик с корзинами на коромысле. Выкликает он свой товар:
— Горшки, кому горшки, горшки хороши!
Опять сбился глупый сын. Всё у него в голове спуталось. Кричит:
— Горох, горох, хороший горох. Горшки, горшки хороши. Грохочет горох, а горшок оглох. Горох кроши, горшки круши. Горький горох, а горшки с горки грох!
Заслушался дурачка разносчик, споткнулся и уронил горшки, только черепки задребезжали.
Разинул рот глупый сын:
— Вот беда, горе! Нечего сказать, огорошил ты меня.
Рассердился тут разносчик и огрел дурачка коромыслом.
Вернулся дурачок домой с горькими слезами.
— Говорил я вам, что в нашем городе одни дураки живут. Прохожие смеются, а разносчики дерутся.
Родители только вздохнули:
— Видно, правду люди говорят: от глупости нет лекарства. Сиди-ка ты лучше дома. Оно и нам спокойнее будет.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=14  *Кувшинный человечек * (Японская сказка) 
В старину, далекую старину, жил в одной деревне молодой парень по имени Таро. Был он бездельник, каких мало. И к тому же любопытен. 
С утра бродит по улицам и глазеет по сторонам. Тут новую крышу настилают, там бочку чинят, а вот собака за кошкой погналась. Кошка сидит на дереве, а Таро стоит под деревом. Ждет, когда кошка с собакой помирятся. 
Мальчишки даже песню сложили: 
Кто глаза таращит,
Словно филин в чаще,
Как лягушка на болоте?
Это наш Таро.
Оророн-коророн!
Оророн-коророн! 
Настала осенняя страда. Все парни жали и молотили рук не покладая. Один Таро шатался по деревне как ни в чем не бывало. 
Вдруг приметил он на обочине дороги глиняный кувшинчик. 
— О-о, ходишь далеко — найдешь больше, — обрадовался Таро.— И целехонький, ни трещины. Но что в нем шуршит? Верно, полевая мышь туда забралась. 
Заглянул Таро в кувшин — и что же видит? Не мышь там прячется, не ящерица, не лягушка, а маленький человечек. Головенка у него ну не больше каштана, а сам он, если на ноги встанет, будет ростом с гороховый стручок. Вот чудо! Таро так широко рот разинул от удивления, что в него, как в ворота, повозка с конем могла бы въехать. 
Человечек заговорил голосом тонким-тонким, как писк цикады: 
— Здравствуй, Таро! Вот мы и встретились. Из всей вашей деревни один ты мне полюбился. Ох, как я не люблю других парней! Возьми меня к себе домой жить. 
— Что ж, — отвечает Таро, — пожалуй, возьму. Отчего не позабавиться? 
Дома вынул он маленького человечка из кувшина и бережно, двумя пальцами, посадил посреди комнаты. А кошку на улицу выгнал за то, что стала облизываться. 
— Кувшинный человечек, какой ты забавный! Верно, меньше самого крошечного карлика на свете. Хочешь, поиграем? 
Целый день играл Таро с Кувшинным человечком. Посадил его в деревянную чашку и катал в кадке с водой. Подует посильнее — в кадке буря поднимается. 
Тележку сделал и мышь в нее запряг. Мышь побегала-побегала и бросилась в норку, тележку опрокинула. 
Смеялся-смеялся Таро, но к вечеру надоела ему новая забава. Не привык он долго одним и тем же заниматься. 
На другой день опять пошел Таро шататься по улицам. Солнце уже начало садиться, когда вспомнил он о Кувшинном человечке. 
Вернулся Таро домой, смотрит, а там какой-то долговязый верзила на полу развалился, руки-ноги раскинул... Кто бы это мог быть? Стал Таро вглядываться в незваного гостя. Словно он его уже где-то видел. Да ведь это Кувшинный человечек! 
— Вот чудо из чудес! Как же ты так сразу, в один день, вырос? — спрашивает Таро. — Еще вчера был меньше мыши, а теперь меня перерос. 
— Все твоими трудами, друг мой, твоими заботами, — отвечает Кувшинный человечек. — Недаром я тебя из тысячи выбрал. Гуляй, гуляй больше, я еще и не так вырасту. 
В первый раз в жизни призадумался Таро: что бы эти слова значили? 
А Кувшинный человечек уже не гостем, а хозяином себя держит. Принеси ему то, подай это, да поживее. 
На другой день Таро ушел из дому раньше обычного. Сказать по правде, сбежал от своего гостя. Весь день бродил он по деревне без дела. 
Вечером вернулся, открыл дверь — и замер на пороге. В дом войти нельзя. Гость так вырос, что ему и одному в доме тесно. 
— Тоже выстроили домишко, недотепы деревенские! — ворчит Кувшинный человечек. — Повернуться негде. Очаг посредине, то и дело ногой в него попадаю. А угли-то горячие! 
Пришлось Таро спать под открытым небом. 
Чуть свет ушел он со двора подальше. А вскоре соседки у колодца поспорили, чей ребенок в драке виноват. Ну как тут не послушать! 
Вернулся Таро домой уже в сумерках и понять не может, что за толстые бревна из окон и дверей торчат? Пригляделся, а это руки и ноги гостя. Стал Кувшинный человечек великаном. Того и гляди, крышу своротит. Всю ночь Таро думал, как от беды избавиться, — ничего придумать не мог. 
А наутро вот что случилось. Пришел к нему сосед и говорит: 
— Сын у меня заболел. Одному мне, старику, не управиться. Помоги в поле урожай убрать. 
Не хотелось Таро за работу браться, но и отказать совестно. Взял он серп в руки, пошел помогать старику соседу. Вечером сосед говорит: 
— Спасибо тебе, что помог. Вот на, возьми за свой труд. 
И дал ему немного денег. Первый раз в жизни заработал Таро деньги. Держит их в руке, и на душе у него легко так стало. Пошел он домой. Только смотрит, не торчат больше из дверей руки и ноги непрошеного гостя. Ворчит гость в доме, ворочается, как медведь. Припер Таро дверь покрепче и лег спать во дворе. 
На другое утро опять пошел Таро помогать соседу. Вернулся к себе домой поздно вечером, а гость почему-то вдвое меньше стал. Сидит в углу сердитый. В доме так хорошо стало, просторно. Можно после работы чайку попить. 
А гость жалуется: 
— Ошибся я в тебе, Таро! Думал, ты стоящий человек: мухи с головы не сгонишь — так ленив. Еще бы дня два ты поленился, я бы с гору вырос, до самых облаков. Ну чего ты серпом целый День махал? В гроб, что ли, меня вогнать хочешь? 
«Э-э, — смекнул Таро, — вот оно в чем дело! Ну уж завтра я так работать буду, что никто за мной и не угонится». 
Назавтра к вечеру Кувшинный человечек стал опять ростом с гороховый стручок. 
— Прошу тебя, Таро-сан, — запищал он плаксивым голоском. — Посади меня снова в кувшин да и оставь возле дороги. Поищу я себе другого хозяина, поленивее. 
Таро так и сделал. 
Старые люди в деревне сказали: верно, это сама лень была в образе Кувшинного человечка. 
А кто потом нашел его, не знаю. 
Может, и сейчас Кувшинный человечек лежит возле дороги, ждет нового хозяина.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=15  *Горное чудище - Омои*  (японская сказка)  
Давно-давно это было. 
Жил в одной деревне бочар. Как-то раз пошёл он в соседнюю деревню бочки чинить. Было раннее утро, ещё третьи петухи не пропели. Верхушки гор красным огнём горят, а в бамбуковой чаще хоть фонарь зажигай, так темно. 
Идёт бочар по тропинке вверх на гору, вниз с горы, петлей вокруг горы и снова вверх на гору. В руках держит лёгкие бамбуковые обручи. Эти обручи он на бочки набивал, чтобы крепко, дружной семьёй держались вместе дощечки-клёпки. 
Идёт и напевает: 
Что круглей клубочка-бочка-бочка?
Только бочка, только бочка.
Сутонтон-сутонтон.
Что красивей голубочка-бочка-бочка?
Только бочка, только бочка.
Сутонтон-сутонтон. 
Очень бочар своё дело любил. 
Вдруг слышит он — хлоп, хлоп! — словно мяч по земле прыгает. 
Взглянул бочар вниз с горы — беда! 
Скачет ему навстречу по тропинке страшное чудище: нога у него одна и глаз один, а вот рук, как нарочно, две и обе с когтями. 
Затрясся бочар от страха. Думает: 
«Про такое пугало я никогда не слыхивал». 
А чудище смеётся: 
— Эй, бочар! Так я, по-твоему, пугало? 
Ещё сильнее бочар испугался: 
«Откуда он знает, как я его в мыслях назвал? Убегу-ка я скорее направо по тропинке на Кипарисовую гору, к лесорубам. Они меня спасут». 
А чудище хихикает: 
— Ага, бочар, ты от меня на Кипарисовую гору убежать хочешь вон по той тропинке? А я — прыг-скок — забегу вперёд и поймаю тебя. 
«Угадал он,— думает бочар.— Побегу-ка я налево на Сосновую гору к угольщикам под защиту». 
А чудище хохочет: 
— Так вот что ты затеял! Хочешь на Сосновую гору бежать? Ведь верно? А я твои мысли как в раскрытой книге читаю. 
Совсем бочар духом пал: «Все мои мысли горное чудище читает. Всё наперёд знает, что ни придумаю. Пропал я, нет мне спасенья!» 
— Правда твоя, бочар,— заливается смехом чудище.— Что ты ни затеешь, я всё разгадаю. Недаром меня зовут Омои — Угадчик мыслей. Но хватит болтать по пустякам, завтракать пора. 
Облизнулся Омои, разинул пасть и поскакал вверх по тропинке к бочару. А бочар и бежать не может, ноги к земле приросли. 
Посыпались у него обручи из ослабевших рук. 
Покатился один обруч вниз с горы, запрыгал, словно заяц, да как щёлкнет вдруг чудище по лбу — пон! 
— Ой, ой, ой! — завопил Омои от испуга. 
А тут второй обруч его по лбу — пон! 
Прыгают обручи, катятся — третий, пятый, десятый,— и каждый Омои по лбу щёлкает — пон, пон, пон! 
Завопило чудище диким голосом: 
— Ой, боюсь, боюсь, ой, боюсь! Значит, человек может нападать не подумавши. Сначала проглотит, а потом уж подумает, что хорошо бы меня съесть. Как же я хитрости человека разгадаю? Ой, боюсь, убегу на край света, туда, где люди не водятся, а то ещё, чего доброго, съедят меня, беднягу! 
С тех пор никто больше не видел страшного Омои. 
Слушают люди рассказ про него и смеются: глупое чудище! Ведь бочар нечаянно из рук обручи выронил. В голове у него от страха ни одной мысли и не было. 
Но ведь бывает и так. Человеку и надо бы наперёд поразмыслить, а он наобум поступает, не подумав. И покатится у него нужное дело под гору, словно обруч. 
Только всем ли, как бочару, от этого счастье?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=16  *Пять добрых друзей* (Бирманская народная сказка)  
А сейчас расскажу я вам сказку о пяти добрых друзьях. 
Жили однажды четыре брата, а с ними - ближайший их друг и слуга. Только он был не простым слугой. Лучше назвать его старшим другом и вожаком, потому что он был сильней и опытней четырех братьев. Звали этого старшего брата Крепыш. Он был невысокий, но коренастый и крепкий, и за это получил такое имя. 
Первого из братьев звали Забияка, потому что он всегда ввязывался в драку. 
Второго брата звали Выше-Всех, потому он на самом деле был выше всех братьев. 
Третьего брата звали Казначей, потому что он был заботливый, осторожный и бережливый.  
Четвертого брата звали Малыш, потому что он был ростом меньше всех братьев. 
Долго странствовали по свету пять добрых друзей и совершали всевозможные подвиги. Так, однажды они дошли до большого, богатого города, которым правил жестокий король. 
И сказал тогда Крепыш: 
- Хватит на уж бродить по свету и заниматься разными пустяками! От этого нам не будет на славы, ни чести. Давайте лучше завоюем это королевство, освободим город от жестокого короля! И тогда люди будут вечно прославлять наши имена. 
Братья согласились, и пятеро добрых друзей подошли к стенам города. Тут выступил вперед Забияка и вызвал короля на бой. И вот началась жестокая битва. Пятеро добрых друзей сражались против короля и его телохранителей. В этой битве особенно отличились крепыш и Выше-Всех. Под конец жестокий король был разбит, а город освобожден. 
И стали пятеро братьев думать, кому из них управлять этим городом? Четыре брата сказали, что городом должен управлять Крепыш, потому что он опытнее и старше всех братьев. Но Крепыш отказался. Он сказал, что городом должен править Забияка. Ведь это он вызвал короля на бой и начал сражение! Но и Забияка отклонил это предложение. Забияка посоветовал стать королем Выше-Всех, потому что он сражался смелее всех и принес им победу. Выше-Всех также отказался править городом. Он сказал, что в городе так много разных богатств и сокровищ - ему их никогда не сосчитать! Пусть лучше правит Казначей. Казначей проголосовал за Малыша, потому что он такой маленький, самый маленький и слабый из них, он никогда не сможет завоевать и подчинить себе другие государства. Малыш отказался, так как был слишком слабым для того, чтобы править таким большим городом. Так пятеро друзей спорили очень долго, а под конец решили, что будут править все пятеро, сообща. Как решили, так и сделали. И не было в мире лучших правителей, чем пять добрых
друзей. 
А теперь посмотри-ка на свои руки. У тебя тоже есть пять
добрых друзей, которые будут верно тебе служить. Смотри: твой
большой палец - это Крепыш, сильный и крепкий. Твой указательный
палец - это Забияка: ведь когда ты кого-нибудь дразнишь, то
указываешь на него этим пальцем. Твой средний палец - Выше-Всех:
он на самом деле выше всех других пальцев. Безымянный палец - это
Казначей, потому что на нем люди носят золотые обручальные
кольца. А твой мизинец - это, конечно, Малыш: он ведь такой
маленький, такой слабый и смешной! Вот видишь, значит, и у тебя
есть пять друзей, готовых помочь тебе во всяком деле. 
Твори ими только добрые дела, и ты будешь счастлив.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=17  *Хвастливые мыши* (Тибетская народная сказка)  
Эта сказка о мышке Остроноске и мышке Длиннохвостке. Были они обе на редкость хвастливы. Стоило им встретиться, как они, забыв обо всем на свете, начинали хвастаться.
- Послушай, подружка,- начинала Длиннохвостка.- Ты видела у кого-нибудь такой длинный хвост, как у меня? Можешь не отвечать! Я сама знаю: длиннее моего хвоста нет ни у кого! Скажу тебе так: на свете нет ничего длиннее моего хвоста! Он длиннее веревки, на которой привязан як, длиннее реки Брамапутры, длиннее солнечного луча! Если бы ты знала, Остроноска, как удобно иметь такой длинный 
хвост! Я могу им обмотать и задушить любого кота.
- Может быть, может быть,- соглашалась Остроноска.- Но, по-моему, важнее иметь острый нос. Вот мой нос: острее его на свете нет ничего! Я могу просунуть его в самую узенькую щель и достать оттуда самое маленькое маисовое зернышко, могу просунуть свой нос в горлышко кувшина. где люди хранят масло, могу проткнуть своим острым носом любого кота! Одного кота я уже проткнула. Он был не меньше 
барана!
- Подумаешь! - воскликнула Длиинохвостка.- А я вчера задушила своим хвостом кота, который был больше тигра!
- Цзи, цзи! - возмутилась Остроноска.- Таких котов не бывает!
- Цзи, цзи!- рассердилась Длиннохвостка.- А такие, как бараны, бывают? Сколько же они мышей за день съедают, такие коты?
- Как ты смеешь спорить со мной?! - закричала Остроноска.
- А как ты смеешь так врать?!
И они разругались и поклялись никогда больше не встречаться.
Но вскоре им наскучило жить друг без друга, потому что никто из мышей не желал слушать их хвастливые речи, а не хвастаться они не могли.
И вот Остроноска и Длиннохвостка встретились вновь и снова начали хвастаться. 
Если бы записать все их хвастливые слова на бумагу, то бумагой той можно было бы обернуть город Лхасу.
Итак, хвастаясь наперебой, Остроноска и Длиннохвостка сами не заметили, как оказались на пороге какой-то хижины.
И Остроноска сказала:
- Зайдем, подружка, в хижину человека, погреемся у его очага.
- Я и сама хотела предложить тебе это,- ответила Длиннохвостка.
И они проникли в жилище человека'. Подружкам повезло: в хижине никого не было, а на самом видном месте лежал кусок чуру (сухой творог). Длиннохвостка и Остроноска съели свою находку и уселись у теплого очага.
- А все-таки нам, мышам-, живется лучше всех,- начала Длиннохвостка.- Тигру, чтобы насытиться, надо рыскать по лесам, барану -.скакать по горам а нам, мышам, в любой хижине приготовлен обед.
- А главное, нам никто не страшен! - поддержала приятельницу Остроноска.-- Баран боится тигра, тигр боится охотника, а мы с тобой никого не боимся, даже кота! В случае чего я проткну его своим самым острым на свете носом, а ты задушишь его самым длинным на свете хвостом!
Не успела Остроноска договорить, как на пороге появился большой полосатый кот. 
Забыв обо всем на свете, Остроноска бросилась в угол и юркнула в щель. Вслед за ней бросилась в щель и Длиннохвостка. Но коту удалось вцепиться в ее длинный хвост. Тогда Длиннохвостка, чуя погибель свою, так рванулась, что оставила в пасти кота половину своего хвоста.
Как только Длиннохвостка увидела Остроноску, она сказала:
- Можешь не бояться. Я задушила кота своим самым длинным на свете хвостом.
Остроноска взглянула на свою подругу и воскликнула:
- Ты самая храбрая мышь на свете! Только я не понимаю, почему твой хвост стал вдвое короче.
На это Длиннохвостка ответила:
- Зато теперь я могу говорить всем, что мой самый длинный на свете хвост был когда-то вдвое длиннее!

----------


## Lampada

*Николай Николаевич КОСМИН*  *Пико-Хрустальное Горлышко*  
Сказка о необыкновенных приключениях маленького дроздёнка по имени Пико-Хрустальное Горлышко. 
Текст -  http://www.childhoodbooks.ru/gallery/il ... n_piko.htm   
Аудио - http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01

----------

